# HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to Singapore this week for the playing of the HSBC Women's Champions. Many of you may remember last year's exciting finish, when Stacy Lewis came out victorious by one stroke over Na Yeon Choi. Paula Creamer finished two strokes back. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings are now posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after day one. 

1- Karrie Webb -6 

2- Paula Creamer -5 

2- Caroline Hedwall -5 

4- Angela Stanford -4 

4- Teresa Lu -4 

6- Azahara Munoz -3 

7- Inbee Park -2 

7- Caroline Masson -2 

7- Danielle Kang -2 

7- Gerina Piller -2 

7- Amy Yang -2 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Karrie Webb	-9	
2	Angela Stanford	-7	
3	Teresa Lu	-6	
4	Anna Nordqvist	-4	
4	Morgan Pressel	-4	
4	Danielle Kang	-4	
4	Paula Creamer	-4	
4	Caroline Hedwall	-4	
9	Nicole Castrale	-3	
9	Suzann Pettersen	-3	
9	Na Yeon Choi	-3	
9	Azahara Munoz	-3	

For complete score board: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 
1	Karrie Webb	-11	F 
2	Angela Stanford	-10	F 
3	Azahara Munoz	-8	F 
3	Teresa Lu	-8	F 
5	Paula Creamer	-7	F 
6	Morgan Pressel	-6	F 
7	Suzann Pettersen	-5	F 
8	Na Yeon Choi	-4	F 
8	Caroline Hedwall	-4	F 
10	Michelle Wie	-3	F 
10	Ha-Na Jang	-3	F 
10	Inbee Park	-3	F 

For full scoreboard: 

http://www.tonyslpgareport.com/2014/02/hsbc-w


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just saw the final result posted on Facebook. I can't wait to watch and see how it came to be that way on television later.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't find the replay of the final round on tv until midnight tonight. That's weird.


----------

